# Palmtop - Inspiration: Kehy!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I didn't want to steal Kehy's thunder, so I made a separate thread. She has inspired me to try out a palmtop for my self. So, I found the bowl my MIL snitched, lol, turns out, it's the same one Kehy has, so I decided to give the palmtop a try. It's no where near as nice as Kehy's but it looks ok I guess. 

I used red gravel from my old Betta tank and a few small river rocks, a baby Java Fern anchored to a lava rock and a piece of Elodea.

I want to go out to the pond tomorrow to see if I can find some Duck Weed. If not, I may just float a piece of Hornwort from one of my other tanks.

Eventually I'll put in a few pest snails for algae control.

Here are a few pics (sorry the quality's not the best - it's night time so it was kinda' dark. I'll try to get better one's tomorrow.)



Here it is from the top:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Aww, thanks! 

It looks really cute holly! lol I can't show any pics of mine now because it looks like a mess compared to yours!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw! Is it normal for them to get algae because they are in window sills? I'll have to watch for that. I hope your snails eat some of it for you.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually haven't had algae too bad aside from hair algae and a bit of green spot. Looks like the snails take care of everything else, lol. But when it gets dirty, just wipe it down...fastest tank cleaning ever XD


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's my kind of tank! Fast, easy, minimal care but lots of coolness!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You put Hydrilla in something that small? It will be outside the jar every week. You need slow growers.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ what's a Hydrilla? I have Java Fern, Lutea Crypt baby and some floating hornwort and a piece of elodea. I don't mind trimming it..... which one is the Hydrilla?

Here's some updated pics:





I'm going to add a few sticks/twigs and some duckweed if I can get some. I'll try to get a better side shot... lighting is all wonky in here, lol.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

That crypt looks really good in there. lol hope it doesn't melt too badly. it's adorable!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cute!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hydrilla...just what I call Elodea Densa/Najas or any of the species that look just like Anacharis.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*twitch* I took your advice about adding an airstone to my palmtop. I give it a half hour before I destroy the pump...soooo loud...sooo annoying...soo...2 feet from my head when I'll be going to bed


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, why would anyone add an airstone to such a small thing?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

...ask holly and/or susan?


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it! I just made my own palm top one hopefully I'll post some pictures later


----------

